# Random fun question!



## SailorCupcake (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi! So I was wondering....what's your favorite kind of cake? Personally I love strawberry shortcake and pineapple upside down cake.... :eat2:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! So I was wondering....what's your favorite kind of cake? Personally I love strawberry shortcake and pineapple upside down cake.... :eat2:



Ooooooo, a lovely syrup sponge cake with a huge dollop of custard :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 7, 2010)

My favourite cake is potato.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2010)

carrot ftw!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 7, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> Hi! So I was wondering....what's your favorite kind of cake? Personally I love strawberry shortcake and pineapple upside down cake.... :eat2:



Strawberry Shortcake and Strawberry Coconut.

I have honestly never had a pineapple upside down cake.


----------



## taobear (Jul 7, 2010)

I like chocolate specifically the gooie kind like volcano cake the messier the better.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

Either chocolate with buttercream, or strawberry shortcake.



*sidenote*

On vacation, the little ice cream shop next to our hotel had a Strawbery Shortcake ice cream, with layers of vanilla and strawberry ice cream, fresh strawberries, and four pillars or short cake. Topped with whipped cream.

And that's when I found Jesus. And ate the fuck out of him.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn, I didn't know strawberry shortcake was so popular!


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> carrot ftw!!!



Oh oh oh....you just reminded me of a GORGEOUS cake i had not long ago. Carrot and Banana Cake, so moist and crumbly it was heavenly.


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 7, 2010)

I love the Dairy Queen ice cream cakes! So damn good :eat2:


----------



## escapist (Jul 7, 2010)

This Order: Cheese Cake, German Chocolate Cake, & Pineapple Upside-down Cake.

I'd pretty much be willing to sign up for service as an indentured-SSBHM-Sex-Slave if you just fed me my daily ration of UBER Awesome Cheese Cake.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Either chocolate with buttercream, or strawberry shortcake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where was this? I have got to find it.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 7, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> Where was this? I have got to find it.



St. Petersburg, Florida.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 7, 2010)

Any cheesecake from Juniors in Brooklyn

Italian cannoli birthday sheet cake with rum, studded with pignoli nuts and fresh whipped cream from Vincents in Bayonne

Homemade carrot cake with nuts and raisins and slathered obscenely with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 7, 2010)

This buttermilk chocolate cake I make is amazing. It's so moist, it should be illegal. 
Also... "Poudding chomeur" it's called here, basically a poor man's pudding, it's basically a simple vanilla cake SWIMMING in a syrup. The upscale version uses maple syrup, but I'm not so crazy about that.

Oh, and christmas pudding. With custard. LOTS of custard.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 7, 2010)

My pretentious Austrian side wants to say sachertorte, while the om nom nom nom side of me says plain cheesecake (no toppings, no fixings).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> My pretentious Austrian side wants to say sachertorte, while the om nom nom nom side of me says plain cheesecake (no toppings, no fixings).



Sacher tortes are fucking delicious!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

I love cakes that involve chocolate, strawberries, alcohol, cream (frosting), and alcohol....


whoops, I put alcohol 2x..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I love cakes that involve chocolate, strawberries, alcohol, cream (frosting), and alcohol....
> 
> 
> whoops, I put alcohol 2x..



I took some peaches the other day, and I sautéed them in brown sugar and butter to caramelize them a bit. Once they were nice and juicy, I took them out, toasted some walnuts, and then I made the Chantilly cream. 

I made the whipped cream which was fine, but I wanted something extra. so after I got it to the sweet level I wanted. I added a little jim beam . . . then I added a little more . . . and then a little more. It was amazing. It was like drunken peaches and cream. The people at my office at them up.One lady yelled at me because all that was left was the "regular whipped cream, and not the one for alcoholics."


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 8, 2010)

I like coffee cake and chocolate cake the most! :happy:


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 8, 2010)

Urinal Cakes are hands down my favorite. :eat1:

They are a rare delicacy found in the stand up pissers located in the men's restroom. 

It has a very pleasant crunch and a tingley aftertaste. :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 8, 2010)

fatkid420 said:


> Urinal Cakes are hands down my favorite. :eat1:
> 
> They are a rare delicacy found in the stand up pissers located in the men's restroom.
> 
> It has a very pleasant crunch and a tingley aftertaste. :eat2:



hrmm...I'm going to pass on that and just take your word for it..


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheese Cake, with a passion! I just learned how to make it for the Independence Day :eat2: it's AWESOME ! The next cake on my list is Red Velvet, but only because it is pretty much a cream cheese frosting guarantee. As we can see from the cheese cake love :wubu:, I seriously like cream cheese.


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 8, 2010)

Hm... chocolate in general, but most especially the seven-layer chocolate cake at Mansion on Turtle Creek. Failing that, a good, moist Sachertorte weill do nicely.

Cheesecake occupies the next slot, but only with cherries... so far. (I haven't had much cheesecake.)

Now, pies... French Silk Pie, followed by Lemon Meringue (a good, tart lemon meringue).


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 8, 2010)

> "Poudding chomeur"



Bwahahahahah!


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 8, 2010)

Chocolate fudge cake with hot caramel and ice cream -drool-


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 8, 2010)

Red Velvet Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory. I must have some. Now.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Red Velvet Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory. I must have some. Now.



That stuff is so good. I had some when I went to Baltimore and fell in love. I want some too. Now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Red Velvet Cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory. I must have some. Now.





SailorCupcake said:


> That stuff is so good. I had some when I went to Baltimore and fell in love. I want some too. Now.



I just had some the other day for the first time. Worker picked up the tab with six different cheesecakes, and that was one of them. It was really really good.


----------



## Esther (Jul 8, 2010)

Black Forest... chocolate and cherries make a very good combo.
Also... I'm gonna toot my own horn here and say that I make a VERY lovely caramel pecan cheesecake!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheesecake doesn't count. It is technically a variation of pie.

That said, I had the best moist chocolate cake, served with a chocolate ganache and a vanilla custard of sorts.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Cheesecake doesn't count. It is technically a variation of pie.
> 
> That said, I had the best moist chocolate cake, served with a chocolate ganache and a vanilla custard of sorts.



Oh fuck....shutup! I want my cheesecake.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Cheesecake doesn't count. It is technically a variation of pie.
> 
> That said, I had the best moist chocolate cake, served with a chocolate ganache and a vanilla custard of sorts.



You are that guy.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You are that guy.



What? The food guy? So I know what certain foods actually are. Guess what! Tomatoes are actually vegetables. They're fruit vegetables, or fruit of the vegetable plant, but they're still vegetables. Cheescakes are pies. Ice cream cakes are ice cream, and you, sir, can suck my thong.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> What? The food guy? So I know what certain foods actually are. Guess what! Tomatoes are actually vegetables. They're fruit vegetables, or fruit of the vegetable plant, but they're still vegetables. Cheescakes are pies. Ice cream cakes are ice cream, *and you, sir, can suck my thong.*



Will there be cheesecake on it?


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Will there be cheesecake on it?



Potentially.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 8, 2010)

Heh heh, I like where this is going.


----------



## RJI (Jul 8, 2010)

MMMM Strawberry Shortcake 

or any cake that is eaten off of me.


----------



## Gyrene (Jul 8, 2010)

A friend of mine introduced me to "jell-o cake" a few years ago ... I've been hooked ever since. 

It's a pretty simple cake ... yellow cake, with jell-o poured over the top once it's cooled down (perforate the top before pouring the jell-o). After the jell-o sets in the refrigerator, whipped topping is applied (I prefer real whipped cream to cool wHip). Voila, you have your self a jell-o cake.

It's great in the summer time because it's light and cool.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> What? The food guy? So I know what certain foods actually are. Guess what! Tomatoes are actually vegetables. They're fruit vegetables, or fruit of the vegetable plant, but they're still vegetables. Cheescakes are pies. Ice cream cakes are ice cream, and you, sir, can suck my thong.



I would totally have sex with you....but I'd shove a sock in your mouth so that you wouldn't be correcting my grammar while we were doing the deed.


----------



## johniav (Jul 8, 2010)

cake that stays put/do not have to chase it.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, I make a really good cake. It's a lemon cake with a mixture of frozen lemonade and powdered sugar poured on top. You serve it cold and it's like a refreshing glass of lemonade! *big smile*


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ok, I make a really good cake. It's a lemon cake with a mixture of frozen lemonade and powdered sugar poured on top. You serve it cold and it's like a refreshing glass of lemonade! *big smile*



I MUST HAVE THIS MAGIC CAKE. I am at work right now, working late, and that cake sounds like the ticket to a good time.


----------



## veil (Jul 8, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Cheesecake doesn't count. It is technically a variation of pie.



will, you bastard



JenFromOC said:


> I would totally have sex with you....but I'd shove a sock in your mouth so that you wouldn't be correcting my grammar while we were doing the deed.



will, you lucky bastard


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 8, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Ok, I make a really good cake. It's a lemon cake with a mixture of frozen lemonade and powdered sugar poured on top. You serve it cold and it's like a refreshing glass of lemonade! *big smile*



This sounds really good, I'm a fan of lemon based things. 

I like making danishes with lemon curd, but I know Danishes aren't cake, they're viennoiserie. 

But I'm more interested in knowing what you'll do to me while we're doing the deed. Sock in the mouth . . . hand on the . . . :wubu:


----------



## largebob280 (Jul 8, 2010)

Homemade cocoa angel food cake with mocha frosting (the frosting is almost entirely butter and powdered sugar). The recipes are in older versions of The Joy of Cooking.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 9, 2010)

"Chocolate cake covered in spaghetti icing, with Ferrero Roche meatballs smothered with raspberry sauce."


----------



## Tad (Jul 9, 2010)

How could I know what my favorite is--I haven't tried ALL of them yet! 

Although:



JenFromOC said:


> Ok, I make a really good cake. It's a lemon cake with a mixture of frozen lemonade and powdered sugar poured on top. You serve it cold and it's like a refreshing glass of lemonade! *big smile*



sounds awfully good right now.

As of this moment, probably my favorite cake that I could realistically have (cause they make a fantastic one at the truly sublime pastry shop a block from where I work) is the Opera. 
"Opéra
Biscuit Joconde, ganache noire, crème
au beurre parfumée au café, glaçage
au chocolat. Décoré dune clef de sol et
de filaments de feuille dor authentique"

Looks something like: http://foodlog.dekap.com/images/20080101213219_operacake.jpg

But I like most cakes, and I like variety more than choosing favorites.


----------



## Kazak (Jul 9, 2010)

Russian Napoleon cake


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 9, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Sacher tortes are fucking delicious!!!


True, but I do loves me some plain old cheesecake, regardless of whether it is proper "cake" or not!


----------



## topher38 (Jul 9, 2010)

banana split cake....Oh....... That is the stuff


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 9, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> "Chocolate cake covered in spaghetti icing, with Ferrero Roche meatballs smothered with raspberry sauce."



my eyes watered looking at that..lol...Ferrero Roche (my version of crack) meatballs??!!! yum


----------



## Melian (Jul 9, 2010)

This is still my favourite cake of all time:


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jul 11, 2010)

Homemade Tres Leches Pastel (3 milk cake):eat2:


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 11, 2010)

IC: I don't like cupcakes, or any non-cheese variety of cake. I worked in a frosting plant for like a year and it was emotionally and physically traumatizing. Far more like chernobyl than willy wonka's place. It might be that i'm super clumsy but after a year i managed to receive a number of both conventional and chemical burns ranging from 1st to 3rd degree, 2 concussions, a sprained elbow, a bruised pelvis and tail bone and developed both lower back muscle spasms and sciatic pain... 

so fuck cake. The cake is a lie...


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

Um, I'm down for pretty much any cake, although things with Peanut Butter, and Alcohol (not necessarily together) go to the front of the line. Amaretto cakes, rum cakes (especially the pre-made Bacardi ones HOLY NOM), etc.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 11, 2010)

Melian said:


> This is still my favourite cake of all time:



That's amazing. I have the perfect idea for my wedding cake if I ever get married, now it's me, so it's goth as fuck...at least part of it is.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jul 11, 2010)

Old-Fashion Country Cake & Butter-cream frosting

The Country Cake.



Very Moist 


The Butter-cream Frosting.



Salty Sweet!

Please notice that this isn't simply yellow cake, it's a buttermilk base recipe just like Grammies used to make! These are just base recipes, you can add almost anything to mix it up, raisins, rhubarb, apples, berries, carrots, ANYTHING FOLKS! m&ms, kitkat, jimmies (sprinkles for the rest of you folks) oreos, but I digress 


Eat & Repeat! 
:eat1::eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 11, 2010)

Lemon cheesecake. I make the best lemon cheesecake.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 12, 2010)

Lemon iced pound cake. The Jen from OC lemon cake sounds refreshing, too! :eat2:


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 13, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> I would totally have sex with you....but I'd shove a sock in your mouth so that you wouldn't be correcting my grammar while we were doing the deed.



You don't know how many times I've had to do that. I mean, don't they know I'm doing orgasmically _well_?


----------



## JelloPrincess (Jul 14, 2010)

chocolate nothing too fancy but I loves the chocolate!!


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

... You're my favorite cake:blush::wubu::eat2::eat1:


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Holy fucking necropost.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

I thought this thread seemed oddly familiar...


----------



## cakeboy (Oct 22, 2010)

Chocolate cake is great, but I also happen to be goddamn delicious.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm not really a big fan of cake. =/ Cheesecake is manageable though.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2010)

Red Velvet anything is always delicious.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 22, 2010)

Zombie cake.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

Breastcake.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 22, 2010)

I could go for a nice hair pie right about now.


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 25, 2010)

ClockworkOrange said:


> Red Velvet anything is always delicious.



I TOTALLY agree.:eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh. My. God.

<shudder>

The only thing I'd add is some lightly toasted coconut and coconut creme to the frosting. It looks ... beyond divine. Do you have a recipe?



ChrisVersion2 said:


> Old-Fashion Country Cake & Butter-cream frosting
> 
> The Country Cake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

Red velvet cakes are divine

and anything with buttercream frosting :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Old-Fashion Country Cake & Butter-cream frosting
> 
> The Country Cake.
> 
> ...



Whoa. Totally didn't read this post before posting, but motherfucking DOT.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> I could go for a nice hair pie right about now.


 
Really? Do we really need to see random solicit-y sound bites in a thread about cake? Really?

ETA: Sigh. Never mind, my bad. I see that it went there a long time before you chomped the bait.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Really? Do we really need to see random solicit-y sound bites in a thread about cake? Really?



HONESTLY :doh:

Plus, I prefer mine hairless :eat1:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> HONESTLY :doh:
> 
> Plus, I prefer mine hairless :eat1:


 
I could forgive you anything for saying "motherfucking DOT" to that chunk of heaven on earth cake. I think I'd sell my firstborn (or at least a tiny piece of him) for a slice of that cake.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 25, 2010)

If you click the photos they are linked to the receipe for those photos


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> If you click the photos they are linked to the receipe for those photos



:bow:

Fantastic.


----------

